# Pedigree info



## Reuben (May 18, 2014)

Hey folks, we just joined the site and were looking for a little insight on our guys pedigree. Below is his Dam and Sires link to the k9data site. Any comments are welcome. I understand most of the info listed, just wanted to see if anyone has any additional comments. Anyone heard of any other dogs listed? We got our guy Reuben from a breeder in Conowingo MD. Beautiful dogs and we are more than happy with our puppy. 

Thanks for any comments. 

Pedigree: American Abbey Carie

Pedigree: RomJCH Chase The Storm Of Clear Passion


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

What do you want to know? They aren't too horrible of a breeder, but they aren't the greatest either. The pedigrees are ok if you go back a few generations.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would ask the breeder if DNA testing for PRA and Ichthyosis have been done. Some people do it, but don't post it on K9data.

edit to add....sorry, didn't realize you already have the puppy, which makes this a moot point. Enjoy and love him!


----------



## Reuben (May 18, 2014)

@Eowyn, I just wanted some folks with experience to look over the pedigree and tell me what you guys think. This is all new to me and Im learning as I go. NO real question, just looking for second opinions or if anyone sees any red flags. 

@hotel - yes we already got him, and love him to death. Im sure I can go back and ask the breeder about PRA and Ichthyosis. 

Thanks for the comments folks.


----------



## jsmith0901 (May 13, 2014)

*Sam 4 1/2 months old!*

sdlfjaslkjflkasjdflkasj


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very very cute!


----------

